# Support to evaluate job in italy with potential job in Bangkok



## rickim80 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello Everybody,
I am 39 years old man and since 2008 I have a permanent job in a multinational company in Milan (energy and automation company – electric equipment). During 3 years I took care of South East Asia and Australia as a sales with frequent travel. Recently I was contacted by some international managers of the company (not therefore my current employers of the Italian branch, but global team) to evaluate my interest in holding a position of higher responsibility but which would imply leaving the Italian contract and being hired by the branch Thai company. So a local contract in local Thai baht currency, not therefore as an expat but hired in all respects of the Thai entity of the multinational company I work for. The managers in question have repeatedly stressed that expat contracts are no longer made and this is the most probable way.
I am interested in the role and international experience, but I have several doubts about the fact that despite having traveled a lot, I never had a contract abroad. In addition, the current Italian management has not been able in recent years to propose an Italian contract with "assignment" abroad.
The Italian managers are therefore aware that I have been contacted by this global team for the opportunity described.
Two days ago I have been contacted by Thai human resources and they asked me my basic yearly income. I give them the value of 12 salaries sum and separately theoretical bonus level I can reach every year.
I would like to ask for support on how to correctly evaluate the proposal that will be made to me and the points to be examined to correctly compare current employment and start new work in a professional and serene manner.
Among the various points, I wondered in particular how my current salary will be converted and whether they will be considered a parameter of economic wage improvement or simple conversion to today's rate of the local currency of the current year income. In addition to the salary, I am looking for a figure to help me evaluate all the aspects inherent in this potential delicate work and life transition (social security aspect, health coverage, benefits / protections that I lose in Italy and how to compensate in Thailand, accommodation etc ...) .
I am therefore asking for kind support or being referred to a figure/website indicated to receive this help and advice as I find myself very confused and in difficulty to be able to evaluate and take the best choice.
Forgot to mention I am not married and no kids but I have girlfriend here and she agreed to follow me if opportunity meet my expectation.
Thanks for your attention and interest
Best Regards


----------

